# Offiicial: HR10-250 v6.3c



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is the official word that I have gotten:

6.3c is a maintenance download to the HR10-250.
The primary purpose of this release is the Daylight Saving Time.

As for the "guide" data update... I don't have any additional details on that. 
Or if it is this release contains a final update to handle the guide data.

The schedule is approximately:
February 13th for a small set of users.
February 14th - 19th all other HR10-250's.

You will need to have the phone line connected to receive the update automatically.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

DTV started distributing the slices last week. In fact, I've already upgraded several HDTivos to 6.3c this past weekend.

Can you provide any more details on the DST thing? I don't see how they'd need any sort of software update to compensate for a DST date change since the date and time info comes down from the sats with the guide data based on your zip code.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe TiVoStephen's explanation here will help.


----------



## bearmur (Oct 7, 2006)

I got the update following a forced call.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The clocks on the SAT are in GMT time.

Your DVR/Receiver are responsible for handling any adjustments to the time based on your area.

One thing you have to remember about the DTivos...
They are just SA-TiVos, that primarly just have an add-on application (dssapp) that allow it to work with DirecTV.

So it might not be necessary from DirecTV's aspect of the box, but there could be something inside the TiVo software that will brake and malfunction, since the core design of the TiVo has to keep it's own independent clock.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

For those who don't want or can't get this update, this is from the link I posted above:


TiVoStephen said:


> ...
> So, even if TiVo Inc. did absolutely nothing for Series1 users, 100% of your Season Pass and one-time recordings would still work perfectly, since the GMT schedule is not affected by local DST at all. Your local offset ONLY applies for display issues (that is, what time is shown in the guide).
> ...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is the official word that I have gotten:
> 
> 6.3c is a maintenance download to the HR10-250.
> The primary purpose of this release is the Daylight Saving Time.
> ...


Earl, I don't have a phone line connected and I got my download last week automatically.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Earl, I don't have a phone line connected and I got my download last week automatically.


The 6.3c slices have come down for a week or so..
But it should not install until it makes a phone call, unless you have some other "tweak" in the system that simulates the phone call or the authorization to install.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, I understand the part about it installing. That I can handle on my own when necessary.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> Maybe TiVoStephen's explanation here will help.


Thanks for the link. I figured the guide data had a fixed time applied to it and that the individual DTivos were offsetting the displayed time based on the location dictated by the zip code enetered during guided setup. I guess the service update just made an adjustment to the internal calendar to apply the DST offset on a different date.

I'm still not sure why this couldn't have been implemented in a standard service download instead of rolling the version number and swapping boot partitions. I understand why they did it because of the fact that they modified the tivoapp file to implement the change but it seems to me that they could have easily just installed a simple script to do the same thing. I guess this is just beyond my level of expertise as to why they did it the way they did.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

I have had the HR10 powered down now for several months, I will return to the RV in April, and be stationary for several days before heading back to CT.
Question, is there any way to force a software upgrade in the absence of a phone line?
Thanks
Dan
HR10-250
Motosat MHDTV


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

All software updates are available in the datastream for a limited time. In order to get the update after it's been pulled from the sats you need to have a phone line to download it. I'm not sure if you can download it if you have your HDTivo set up to connect via a network but it may be possible.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

DFDureiko said:


> I have had the HR10 powered down now for several months, I will return to the RV in April, and be stationary for several days before heading back to CT.
> Question, is there any way to force a software upgrade in the absence of a phone line?
> Thanks
> Dan
> ...


If you have hacked the HR10 to provide network access, you should be able to force the upgrade by following these steps.

1. Plug in the HR10 now while the update slices are still being downloaded from the satellite. No phone line is necessary.

2. Power off the HR10 after the slices have been downloaded, usually done overnight.

3. Go to dvrplayground.com and check under Articles for one providing instructions for using the slicer. The instructions provide the steps to verify that the upgrade slices have been downloaded to the HR10.

4. When you are ready to apply the upgrade, follow the rest of the instructions for using the slicer.


----------



## notnufbw (Dec 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is the official word that I have gotten:
> 
> 6.3c is a maintenance download to the HR10-250.
> The primary purpose of this release is the Daylight Saving Time.
> ...


I bought my HR10-250 12 months ago at CC and have never had a problem with it until this week. It has rebooted several times this week and the rebooting appears to always coincide with when a scheduled recording session begins. It also occurred last night when I picked a movie to record that was going to start in a few minutes. As soon as the movie time was reached the unit's red recording light went on and the unit then immediately rebooted. Any idea what's happening? A fix? Oh, just checked the software version and it says 6.3c.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

I am not that technically savvy to force the update as meationed by BruceS. and at any rate we are a Mac household.
I have no reason to get an update, except for any issues regarding the guide and recording in regard to DST.
Did I read a message above correctly? the DST correction is only for the time display, and the guide and season passes are best on GMT? if so I'm just fine. If my recording and guide will be messed up I need to force a download?
I will be at on RV park in FL approx 22March-02April, I believe both neighbors have phone lines, I could string a line out and ask for their assistance.
D*TV is aware the HR10-250 is in our RV, common senses says that an RV will occasionally be around someones phone line other than ones home, ie friends house, enroute during a trip, or a campground. Even with a preemptive call, will this open up a LARGE can of worms?
again, if guide data and recording will not be affected........I won't worry about the update.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

DFDureiko said:


> I am not that technically savvy to force the update as meationed by BruceS. and at any rate we are a Mac household.
> I have no reason to get an update, except for any issues regarding the guide and recording in regard to DST.
> Did I read a message above correctly? the DST correction is only for the time display, and the guide and season passes are best on GMT? if so I'm just fine. If my recording and guide will be messed up I need to force a download?
> I will be at on RV park in FL approx 22March-02April, I believe both neighbors have phone lines, I could string a line out and ask for their assistance.
> ...


See the post here for what will be affected.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

From what I understand about the DST issue is that it is not a problem unless you try and set up a recording manually. That is, if you manually input the start and end times for a recording it will be incorrect, although you could simply compensate by offsetting the times to an hour later. This will only affect the three-week period between the start of the new DST time and the old start date and a one week slot at the end between the old and new end dates. When the normal DST period is entered there should be no further issues since the Tivo will automatically compensate for DST.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have the software 6.3c, I am thinking about getting rid of my phone line because seems like its a wayst of money. The phone line ,is only used for the tivo hr10-250 (2) and hr20 No Phone. 
What will happen if I get rid of my phone service? 
would my service discontinue on those Tivo units?

My understanding is that the hr20 will be fine but may have problems with the Tivo units.

Any work arounds or suggestions appreciated!!! 
Thanks 
Rob


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

rlgold88 said:


> I have the software 6.3c, I am thinking about getting rid of my phone line because seems like its a wayst of money. The phone line ,is only used for the tivo hr10-250 (2) and hr20 No Phone.
> What will happen if I get rid of my phone service?
> would my service discontinue on those Tivo units?
> 
> ...


Nothing bad will happen if you disconnect the HR10's phone line. You just won't be able to order PPV movies with your remote, but can use DirecTV's web site instead. Also, you won't get any future software updates.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

you also get a "nag" message at least once a day, it's just an annoying, stateing
"You have not connected to your DVR service in 91 days"


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

DFDureiko said:


> you also get a "nag" message at least once a day, it's just an annoying, stateing
> "You have not connected to your DVR service in 91 days"


Can you get rid of this message? Or will it always be on the screen


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Only if you hack the unit and install the fakecall script.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

captain_video said:


> Only if you hack the unit and install the fakecall script.


So it will always be on the screen, I wont be able to get rid of it when I watch t.v. Or can I hit the exit button and it will turn off until the message comes on again then repeat the process.

If its always going to be there and no way to exit it looks like I will have to keep the phone line.

I dont wont to hack or anything like that just watch T.V. without the message evan if I have to exit the message from day to day that would be fine. Can I do that?


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

The message does not stay on the screen when you watch a program or live tv. The messages accumulate in the Message menu and you might have problems if too many of them accumulate there and should be deleted weekly.


----------

